# 120hz nur sinnvoll bei mehr als 30fps?



## Ch3lios (30. November 2014)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe da eine Frage, die mich schon seit längeren beschäftigt.
Frage:
Wenn ich einen 120hz PC monitor habe und aber nur auf 60 oder 30 fps spiele (zB. Ego-Shooter), wird dann überhaupt der Vorteil der hohen Herz Zahl zu tragen kommen? 
Ich stelle mir halt diese Frage, da in den Artikeln die ich bisher zu Bildschirmen gelesen habe, entweder nur von fps oder Herz geredet wurde, aber nicht wie beides zueinander im Zusammenhang steht.
Ich bin gespannt auf eure antworten  

Grüße ch3lios


----------



## JoM79 (30. November 2014)

Die einen sagen 50-60fps sind ok.
Andere, wie auch ich, sagen dass man mindestens 90-100fps haben sollte damit sich 120Hz+ auch lohnen.
Bei 30fps-60fps wäre Gsync und nächstes Jahr Freesync die bessere Alternative.


----------



## SilentMan22 (1. Dezember 2014)

Wenn du nur 60FPS hast, kann der Monitor auch nur mit 60Hz refreshen, ein 120Hz bringt dir dann also nicht viel. Vorteile kannst du durch einen guten Gaming Monitor allerdings trotzdem haben, z.B. durch eine niedrige Reaktionszeit oder Inputlag.


----------



## Moerli_me (1. Dezember 2014)

Ein Monitor mid 120Hz kann halt 120 mal pro Sekunde ein neues Bild anzeigen. Fütterst du ihn nur mit 60 fps dann zeigt er im mittel halt jedes Bild das er kriegt 2 mal an.
Kommt auch drauf an wie gleichmäßig die Bilder berechnet werden, die kommen ja nicht immer in exakt den gleichen Zeitabständen. Darum gibt es ja auch die bekannten Microruckler bei SLI/Crossfire.

Darum kann man sagen das auch bei 60fps ein 120Hz Monitor geringfügig "flüssiger" wirken kann weil der 120Hz Monitor schneller das aktuellste Bild schalten kann. 

Generell hat ein guter 120Hz Monitor auch gute Reaktionszeiten und wenig Inputlag wie mein Vorposter schon schrieb.
Das wiederum spricht für einen Solchen Monitor auch wenn man nur 60 fps darstellen kann, weil man in Shooter dann ein paar ms früher reagrieren kann. 
Relevant ist das alles für den casual Gamer aber wenig. Man muss schon ein wenig "trainiert" oder empfindlich sein um diese Effekte wahr zu nehmen.


----------



## apap (1. Dezember 2014)

Und wie sieht es da mit 96 Hz aus ? Also kleinere Differenz zu 60 fps würde das etwas flüssiger wirken ? Habe nen 1440p aus Korea im Sinn, in Verbindung einer 980 oder 390.


----------



## H@buster (1. Dezember 2014)

Es geht hier nicht darum, dass die Zahlen nicht zueinander passen oder so, sondern darum, dass 120Hz an sich gar nichts bringen.

Alles was ein 120Hz Monitor tut, ist es möglich zu machen, 120 Bilder pro Sekunde darzustellen. Da wir hier nicht von CRTs sprechen, ist flimmer auch komplett irrelevant.
Wenn du mit 30 fps klarkommst, würde es auch ein 30Hz Monitor für dich tun.

120Hz sind also nur nützlich, wenn du 120 fps darstellen willst.
So oder so wird aber wohl GSync/Freesync einen größeren Unterschied machen. Von daher lohnt es sich wahrscheinlich eher darauf zu warten.


----------



## Sirthegoat (1. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe seit geraumer Zeit einen 120 Hz Monitor und auch bei 60 Fps ist das Bild deutlich ruhiger und flüssiger als mit einem 60 Hz Monitor natürlich ist der Effekt bei mehr Fps nochmal stärker. Wie schon geschrieben wurde hängt das damit zusammen, das die Bilder mit völlig unterschiedlichen Renderzeiten ausgegeben werden bei einem 60 Hz Monitor können somit Bilder übersprungen werden da die Frequenz des Monitors (ohne G- oder Freesync) nicht an die Renderzeiten der Grafikkarte gekoppelt ist.


----------



## Che_at_B (1. Dezember 2014)

Nach dem mein Asus G73 Notebook mit 120Hz-Display in die Jahre gekommen war, hab ich mir nen PC zusammengebastellt und nen Monitor natütlich dazu. War nen 24" er von Benq und sah alles gut aus. Nur dass nach zwei stunden zocken meine Augen müde wurden. Hab mir dann 144Hz-Display von Benq jeholt und wurde sofort besser. Ich behaupte mal, daß es sich ähnlich wie beim TV verhällt.  Keiner würde infrage stellen das ein  400Hz  TV ein besseres Bild generiert wie ein 100Hz TV.


----------



## eZO (1. Dezember 2014)

Ich würde immer! einen 120Hz/144Hz Monitor einem 60Hz Gerät vorziehen, auch in einem Shooter wo du auf weniger als 120FPS kommst. Zum Thema FPS/Hz/Frametimes etc. auch bei TVs kann ich dieses Video empfehlen, da wird so gut wie alles gesagt was man wissen sollte und es spart mir eine Menge Text.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZVUz3Ef000 

MfG


----------



## Kondar (1. Dezember 2014)

eZO schrieb:


> Ich würde immer! einen 120Hz/144Hz Monitor einem 60Hz Gerät vorziehen, auch in einem Shooter wo du meinetwegen "nur" 45-80FPS bekommst. Zum Thema FPS/Hz/Frametimes etc. auch bei TVs kann ich dieses Video empfehlen, da wird so gut wie alles gesagt was man wissen sollte und es spart mir eine Menge Text.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZVUz3Ef000
> 
> MfG



Das Problem ist eher das es runter bis 30 FPS geht.
Bevor ich mir ein 120+Hz TFT kaufe sorge ich lieber dafür sorgen das ich im min. 60+ FPS habe.

Ansonsten wäre zum googlen noch Adaptives VSync von NV interessant.


----------



## eZO (1. Dezember 2014)

Kondar schrieb:


> Bevor ich mir ein 120+Hz TFT kaufe sorge ich lieber dafür sorgen das ich im min. 60+ FPS habe.



Jain, im Prinzip hast du natürlich absolut Recht..allerdings kauft man sich einen Monitor ja nicht nur für ein einzelnes/wenige Game/s wo man evtl. im low FPS Bereich unterwegs ist. Wenn ich generell bei meinen Spielen immer mit um die 30FPS unterwegs wäre, würde ich als erstes natürlich darüber nachdenken meine sonstige Hardware auf einen aktuelleren Stand zu bringen bevor ich mir einen 120Hz(+) Monitor zulege. Im "Normalfall" ist meine persönl. Meinung halt 120Hz/144Hz > 60Hz ..gerade als Gamer, den Unterschied merkst du schon deutlich, selbst wenn du nur auf dem Desktop unterwegs bist.


----------



## Sirthegoat (1. Dezember 2014)

Adaptives Vsync hilft auch wieder nur gegen Tearing und macht im Unterschied zu normalem Vsync nur das beispielsweiße die Fps auf 60 limitiert werden, werden weniger Fps geliefert fällt die Bildrate sofort auf 30 Fps ab und wird wieder limitiert bis wieder 60 Fps erreicht werden.


----------



## apap (1. Dezember 2014)

Was beansprucht so ne stärkere Karte denn mehr, die Auflösung oder die Herzzahl ? Genauer, wärs möglich mit nur einer Karte 1440p und 96 Hz wiederzugeben, bei konstanten 60-70 fps in ultra ?

Edit: In Bf 4 zB.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Dezember 2014)

Die Hertzzahl belastest die Karte ja nicht, sondern die fps.
Wenn du 60-70fps hast, dann ist es egal ob du 96 oder 144Hz hast.


----------



## Sirthegoat (1. Dezember 2014)

Die Wiederholungsrate des Bildschirms hängt wie schon gesagt wurde nicht mit der Grafikkarte zusammen die gibt weiterhin ihre 0-1000+ Fps aus egal ob der Bildschirm mit 30, 60 oder 120+ Hz das Bild aufbaut, damit wird die Last auch nicht von der Wiederholungsrate beeinflusst. Die Auflösung hingegen stellt größere Last an die Grafikkarte, bei höheren Auflösungen auf relativ kleinen Monitoren (24/27 Zoll bei mehr als FullHD) hat die Auflösung allerdings einen "Kantenglättenden" Effekt man kann also etwas oder ganz auf Antialiasing verzichten was wiedrum Last von der Karte nimmt.


----------



## apap (1. Dezember 2014)

Super danke.  Sprich 27er mit hoher Pixeldichte, elauben es etwas, dass man ein MSAA vlt nur auf 2x stellen muss um den gleichen Efekt zu haben wie ein 27er TN Panel auf MSAA x4 ? Also was in der Richtung ?


----------



## Atent123 (1. Dezember 2014)

apap schrieb:


> Super danke.  Sprich 27er mit hoher Pixeldichte, elauben es etwas, dass man ein MSAA vlt nur auf 2x stellen muss um den gleichen Efekt zu haben wie ein 27er TN Panel auf MSAA x4 ? Also was in der Richtung ?



Was hat den das Panel mit der Auflösung zu tun?


----------



## Sirthegoat (1. Dezember 2014)

Sowas in der Richtung allerdings meintest du sicher den Vergleich von Monitoren mit einer Auflösung von mehr als FullHD mit FullHD Monitoren, TN Panel hat mit dieser Thematik nichts zu tun und werden auch bei vielen Monitoren mit einer Auflösung über FullHD verbaut.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Dezember 2014)

Das Panel ist dabei egal.
Aber ja und das Bild flimmert auch nicht so.
Habe mal mit DSR und Dragon Age Origins gestestet und das Bild mit 3840x2160 flimmert bei weitem nicht so wie mit 1920x1080.
Selbst mit voller Kantenglättung bei FHD ist das Bild in UHD noch besser.
Allerdings skaliert das UI nicht mit, so dass es unbrauchbar ist.
Auf die fps habe ich nicht geachtet.


----------



## apap (1. Dezember 2014)

Okay... ich ging iwie davon aus dass die Pixeldichte bei IPS und co besser ist als bei den TN. Woher kommt denn das schärfere Bild zu Stande bei den IPS ?
Und, der Qnix oder generell alle Koreaner bieten kein Downsampling an, haben dafür aber eine sehr gute Bildqualität, wird das Downs. dann nicht überflüssig wenn man ne gute Karte dazu hat  ? 

Und was ist UI ?


----------



## JoM79 (1. Dezember 2014)

UI= User Interface.
Das Bild bei IPS ist nicht schärfer, nur die Farben und Blickwinkel sind besser, wobei die neuen TN Panels bei den Farben stark aufgeholt haben.
Downsampling machst du über den Treiber, bei einer neuen Nvidia mit DSR sogar sehr einfach.


----------



## Sirthegoat (1. Dezember 2014)

Die Pixeldichte hat absolut nichts mit der Technik des Panels zu tun, die Unterschiede verschiedener Panels beeinflussen eher die Echtheit angezeigter Farben, die Reaktionszeit / Inputlag bzw den eigentlichen Preis. 

IPS bietet zb. im Gegensatz zu TN Panels "echtere" Farben und eigenen sich daher besser zum Bild- und Videobearbeiten, allerdings kann man sagen das IPS Panel eine höhere Reaktionszeit haben und sich daher nicht so gut zum Spielen eignen allerdings hat sich das über die letzten Jahre verbessert. Zu den verschiedenen Techniken würde ich mir mal einen Artikel durchlesen gibt es genug im Netz.

Downsampling wird nicht von den Bildschirmen bereitgestellt. Es ist eine Möglichkeit mit beispielsweiße FullHD Monitoren ein Bild darzustellen was eigentlich eine höhere Auflösung bietet als es vom Monitor möglich ist. Dazu wird mit einem Programm (bei Nvidia der Treiber bei AMD Dritte) es ermöglicht eine höhere Auflösung in Spielen einzustellen, diese wird dann vor der Ausgabe des Bild von der Grafikkarte auf FullHD runterskalliert damit es vom Monitor dargestellt werden kann, als Ergebis hat man ein Bild mit einer höheren Pixeldichte.

Das UI ist das HUD bzw. die Anzeigeelemente die dir Leben, Rüstung oder was auch immer anzeigen. Bei Downsampling skalieren diese oft nicht mit und werden damit entsprechend der skallierten Auflösung immer kleiner.


----------



## apap (1. Dezember 2014)

Okay verstehe danke. Wirft ne neue Frage auf, also wenn echter 1440p -Monitor dann wird im Desktop, Browser usw ja alles kleiner angezeigt. Kann man die Anzeige dennoch irgendwie auf die Größe von Full HD stellen so dass Icons, Schrift usw leicht lesbar sind ?


----------



## JoM79 (1. Dezember 2014)

Du kannst das skalieren in Windows und im Browser.


----------



## JimSim3 (1. Dezember 2014)

UI = User Interface. was JoM79 meint ist das HUD oder Statusbar... Sprich Informationen die auf dem Display in Spielen angezeigt werden. (Deine Lebenspunkte bspw.) Je nach Spiel und verwendeter Engine kann es bei DSR / Downsampling dabei zu Problemen kommen, weil das HUD / die Statusbar bei künstlich hohen Auflösungen auf einmal sehr klein werden.

DSR / Downsampling kann man nicht mit nativen Auflösungen vergleichen. DSR / Downsampling ist ein Anti-Aliasing Modus, natürlich werden da Kanten geglättet und flimmern reduziert. Bei nativen Auflösungen ist das nicht (unbedingt) der Fall. Klar, es können Details durch die zusätzlichen Pixel besser dargestellt werden, das kann Flimmern und Treppenbildung reduzieren, muss es aber nicht. 

IPS- sind nicht "schärfer" als TN-Panels. IPS haben den Vorteil, dass der Blickwinkel weniger Auswirkung auf die angezeigten Farben haben und IPS einen größeren Farbraum genauer darstellen können. TN-Panels sind dagegen günstiger und reagieren schneller. Gleichzeitig gibt es bisher noch kein IPS-Panel mit mehr als 60Hz,(Ich glaub eins ist in Entwicklung... Aber dauert glaub ich noch ein wenig und wird zunächst erstmal teuer.) TN-Panels gibt es dagegen auch mit 120 oder 144Hz. Es gibt aber bei beiden Ablegern gute Panels und schlechte Panels. Nur weil es ein TN-Panel ist muss das Panel nicht schlecht sein...

Verwendet man NVidia Karten und DSR ist der Monitor für das Downsampling auch egal. Denn das runterrechnen des Bildes auf die native Auslösung geschieht vor der Ausgabe des Bildes an den Bildschirm. Bei älteren NVidia-Grafikkarten ohne DSR und AMD-Karten wird das Downsampling jedoch vom Monitor übernommen (korrigiert mich wenn ich hier falsch liege...) D.h. in dem Fall müsstest du auf Downsampling verzichten, wenn du einen Monitor hast, der das nicht unterstützt.  Da Downsampling sowieso "nur" eine Art Anti-Aliasing ist (wenn auch ein sehr sehr gutes) würde ich da jetzt auch nicht großartig drauf zum reiten... Es gibt andere Anti-Aliasing Modi und welcher am besten Funktioniert hängt vom Spiel ab.

EDIT: Die Skalierung, also wie groß Icons / Schrift etc. dargestellt werden sollen, kannst du in Windows einstellen. Das klappt mal mehr, mal weniger gut. Ungerade Skalierungen führen hier schnell zu einem unscharfen Bild. Muss man nen bisschen mit rumspielen...


----------



## apap (1. Dezember 2014)

Meiner Kenntnis nach sind Qinixe bis zur 120 Hz taktbar. Die Yamakasi sind auf jeden Fall auf 120 Hz taktbar, und werden auch schon mit 120 Hz bei Ebay angeboten. Das sind auch native Frames ohne Frameskipping, sprich sehr wohl gibt es schon IPS mit 120 HZ^^


----------



## JoM79 (1. Dezember 2014)

Das Panel ist aber nur auf WQHD mit 60Hz spezifiziert.
Alles andere ist übertakten.


----------



## JimSim3 (1. Dezember 2014)

Du kannst sie übertakten. Das hat aber teilweise negative Auswirkungen auf die Bildqualität. IPS die nativ 120Hz bereitstellen gibt es dagegen noch nicht, genauso wie es keinen i7 mit 5 Ghz gibt

EDIT: ich bin heute zu langsam...


----------



## apap (1. Dezember 2014)

Läuft aber nativ, hast also mit etwas Glück wirkliche 120 Hz in 1440p.


----------



## JimSim3 (1. Dezember 2014)

Mit nativ meinte ich hier: out-of-the-box. Du hast keine Garantie 120Hz tatsächlich zu erreichen, das hängt wie beim übertakten eines Prozessors von der Güte ab. Mit Pech schaffst du vielleicht nur 90 Hz.


----------



## apap (1. Dezember 2014)

JimSim3 schrieb:


> Du kannst sie übertakten. Das hat aber teilweise negative Auswirkungen auf die Bildqualität. IPS die nativ 120Hz bereitstellen gibt es dagegen noch nicht, genauso wie es keinen i7 mit 5 Ghz gibt
> 
> EDIT: ich bin heute zu langsam...



Nicht unbedingt, habe mich in den Koreathread eingelesen und die Aussagen bestätigen sich gegenseitig, zB dass der Yamakasi kein Farbverlust haben soll nach dem hochtakten. Und ich glaube dass Shops auf Ebay die Dinger auch schon auf 120 Hz übertaktet anbieten.


----------



## JimSim3 (1. Dezember 2014)

Ich gebe zu, mit den aktuellen Korea-Importen kenne ich mich nicht wirklich aus und ich will sie auch nicht schlecht reden. Wenn dir die 120Hz Korea-IPSs zusagen und dir die 120Hz garantiert werden können (ohne Input-Lag Erhöhung oder Farbverlust) greif zu. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere muss man allerdings andere Makel in Kauf nehmen (bspw. fehlende Höhenverstellbarkeit oder langsame / problematische Garantieabwicklung). Es gibt meines Wissens nach keine Eier-Legende-Wollmilchsau im Monitor-Segment. Die Korea-Importe bieten aber durchaus ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis.


----------



## Atent123 (1. Dezember 2014)

apap schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt, habe mich in den Koreathread eingelesen und die Aussagen bestätigen sich gegenseitig, zB dass der Yamakasi kein Farbverlust haben soll nach dem hochtakten. Und ich glaube dass Shops auf Ebay die Dinger auch schon auf 120 Hz übertaktet anbieten.



Das OC passiert meines Wissens nach über den Graka Treiber also ist da nix mit schon Übertaktet verkaufen.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Dezember 2014)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Das OC passiert meines Wissens nach über den Graka Treiber also ist da nix mit schon Übertaktet verkaufen.



Genau, wüsste nichts anderes.


----------



## apap (1. Dezember 2014)

JimSim3 schrieb:


> Die Korea-Importe bieten aber durchaus ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis.



Durchaus ist gut^^, ich würde sagen P/L mäßig sind die Koreaner zur Zeit das beste aufm Markt. Bedenke dass es sich um gute Samsung Panels handelt, oder LG Panels wie beim Yamakasi, die gleichen die Aple benutzt. Also das ist auf jeden Fall mehr Qualität wie bei nem 600 Euro teuren ROG Swift mit TN... Das Bild ist auch wichtiger als ein Standfuß^^ Naja mir haben es die Dinger jfalls angetan und bin schon sehr gespannt.

Gruß


----------



## Atent123 (1. Dezember 2014)

1. Der Swift kostet 800 
2.Der Swift hat auch noch G-Sync 144 Herz ULMB extrem gute Reaktionszeiten und einen sehr geringen imput lag.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Dezember 2014)

apap schrieb:


> Also das ist auf jeden Fall mehr Qualität wie bei nem 600 Euro teuren ROG Swift mit TN... Das Bild ist auch wichtiger als ein Standfuß^^ Naja mir haben es die Dinger jfalls angetan und bin schon sehr gespannt.



Und das weisst du weil du schon beide nebeneinander bei dir stehen hattest?
Und ein Monitor ist mehr als nur das Bild, aber das muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden.


----------



## apap (1. Dezember 2014)

Ich mache den ROG ja nicht schlecht, aber würde mich sehr wundern wenn dort die Bildqualität besser wär als bei nem PLS Panel.  Bei einem Preis von 300 Euro für 1440p und 120HZ-fähig mit sehr guter Pixeldichte dazu wie man liest, sollte der Standfuß kein relevantes Kaufargument mehr sein


----------



## JoM79 (1. Dezember 2014)

Na toll, 300€ für nicht garantierte 120Hz und nen PLS Panel das wie schnell ist?
Dazu kein OSD, kaum Ergonomie, schlechte Garantie und nur über Ebay bestellbar.


----------



## apap (1. Dezember 2014)

Nope, ausser dein Toll  Beim Qnix sind 94 Hz wie garantiert, die meisten schaffen über 100Hz. Der Yamakasi sogar die etwas bessere Option, weil noch schönere Farben und die meisten packen anscheinend die 120 Hz. Für Leute die nach dem Bild gehen statt dem Ramen, ist das im Grunde schon ein muss^^ Der Koreathread spricht  Bände die meisten Leute scheinen sehr zufrieden damit zu sein, trotzt des Risikos auf ein schwarzes Schaaf.


----------



## JimSim3 (1. Dezember 2014)

apap schrieb:


> Durchaus ist gut^^, ich würde sagen P/L mäßig sind die Koreaner zur Zeit das beste aufm Markt. Bedenke dass es sich um gute Samsung Panels handelt, oder LG Panels wie beim Yamakasi, die gleichen die Aple benutzt. Also das ist auf jeden Fall mehr Qualität wie bei nem 600 Euro teuren ROG Swift mit TN... Das Bild ist auch wichtiger als ein Standfuß^^ Naja mir haben es die Dinger jfalls angetan und bin schon sehr gespannt.
> 
> Gruß



Dafür das du bis vor ein paar Stunden keine Ahnung davon hattest was die Bildqualität überhaupt beeinflussen kann und worin die Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Panels liegen, bist du aber schnell dabei den P/L-Sieger der Branche zu küren. 

Ja, die Korea-Modelle sind gut, gerade für den Preis. Aber nen ROG Swift hat eben andere Vorzüge. Nur weil ein Monitor ein TN Panel verbaut hat ist er nicht automatisch schlecht. Genauso wenig ist ein Monitor mit IPS-Panel automatisch gut.
Die Kriterien sind halt bei jedem anders. DEN alles-Könner-Monitor gibt es eben (leider) nicht.


----------



## apap (2. Dezember 2014)

JimSim3 schrieb:


> Dafür das du bis vor ein paar Stunden keine Ahnung davon hattest was die Bildqualität überhaupt beeinflussen kann und worin die Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Panels liegen, bist du aber schnell dabei den P/L-Sieger der Branche zu küren.
> 
> Ja, die Korea-Modelle sind gut, gerade für den Preis. Aber nen ROG Swift hat eben andere Vorzüge. Nur weil ein Monitor ein TN Panel verbaut hat ist er nicht automatisch schlecht. Genauso wenig ist ein Monitor mit IPS-Panel automatisch gut.
> Die Kriterien sind halt bei jedem anders. DEN alles-Könner-Monitor gibt es eben (leider) nicht.



Nicht nur ich sondern 3000 Member hier wissen auch, dass TN schlechter aussieht wie IPS/VA  Und ja ich frage nun mal nach meinen Kriterien, Farbkraft u Dichte sind mir wichtiger wie 24 Hz mehr.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Dezember 2014)

apap schrieb:


> Nope, ausser dein Toll  Beim Qnix sind 94 Hz wie garantiert, die meisten schaffen über 100Hz. Der Yamakasi sogar die etwas bessere Option, weil noch schönere Farben und die meisten packen anscheinend die 120 Hz. Für Leute die nach dem Bild gehen statt dem Ramen, ist das im Grunde schon ein muss^^ Der Koreathread spricht  Bände die meisten Leute scheinen sehr zufrieden damit zu sein, trotzt des Risikos auf ein schwarzes Schaaf.



Wenn ich den Qnix oder Yamakasi anschliesse, wird er dann als 120Hz Monitor erkannt?
Nein?
Dann ist er es auch nicht.
Für die Leute die keine Ausstattung brauchen und gerne fummeln ist das vielleicht was.
Aber ich will ein OSD, eine vernünftige Garantie, Bestellung bei einem Händler in D und Ergonomie.
Dafür bezahle ich auch gerne mehr.

Edit:
Nur mal so nebenbei, die ersten Tester des PG278Q dachten das sie ein IPS Panel vor sich haben.



apap schrieb:


> Nicht nur ich sondern 3000 Member hier wissen auch, dass TN schlechter aussieht wie IPS/VA  Und ja ich frage nun mal nach meinen Kriterien, Farbkraft u Dichte sind mir wichtiger wie 24 Hz mehr.


Ist das so, wissen sie das?
Den meisten stellst du TN, IPS und VA nebeneinander und die würden keinen Unterschied merken.


----------



## apap (2. Dezember 2014)

Ähm, wenn er dir 120HZ nativ anzeigt würde ich mal stark von ausgehen das doch^^ Habe schon oft gelesen dies seien keine echten 100Hz Monitre aber das Mumpitz man muss sie nur takten um da hoch zu kommen. Zudem scheint die Streuung bei den Koreanern, zumindest technisches, wesentlich kleiner zu sein als bei uns.  Händler und Garanite sind dann relativ wenn das Risiko so klein ist. Aus dem Grund zahle ich gerne so wenig für so ein Topmonitor^^


----------



## JoM79 (2. Dezember 2014)

> Habe schon oft gelesen dies seien keine echten 100Hz Monitre aber das Mumpitz man muss sie nur takten um da hoch zu kommen.


Ja takten kann ich viel und muss ich in dem Fall auch.
Es ist und bleibt ein 60Hz Panel.


> Händler und Garanite sind dann relativ wenn das Risiko so klein ist.


Und was machst du wenn der Monitor nach 1,5 Jahren Probleme macht?
Da ist nix mit Garantie.


----------



## JimSim3 (2. Dezember 2014)

Dann hat sich der Fall hier ja erledigt. Viel Spaß mit deinem Monitor. Eine weitere Diskussion bringt hier nichts.


----------



## apap (2. Dezember 2014)

Also die Qnix sind seit 2011 auf dem Markt ? Bisher habe ich nirgendwo gelesen dass einer kaputt ging nach ner Zeit. Die einzigen Probleme lagen eigtl nur an der Verarbeitung, selten liest man was über Back-Light-Blending, wie gesagt scheinen ne geringe Streuung zu haben in technischen Belangen. Wenn ein Panel auf 120Hz erfolgreich getaktet wurde ... wieso gehst du dann noch von 60 Hz aus ? Ein Panel das 120 HZ wiedergeben kann, ist ein 120 Hz Panel nach dem takten.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Dezember 2014)

Weil ein Rettich, auch wenn du ihn grün anmalst, immer ein Rettich bleiben wird und keine Gurke.


----------



## ich111 (2. Dezember 2014)

Den ROG sollte man aktuell auch nicht kaufen. Mindestens abwarten bis gute Adaptive Sync Monitore auf dem Markt sind und wenn das nur nah an Gsync rankommt: Gsync den Todesstoß verpassen.


----------



## apap (2. Dezember 2014)

Aha... dass deine Logik hier garnicht greifft ist dir schon klar ? Es handelt sich nämlich um echte 120 Hz bei den Koreanern da kannste meckern wieviel du willst das ändert nix


----------



## JoM79 (2. Dezember 2014)

apap schrieb:


> Aha... dass deine Logik hier garnicht greifft ist dir schon klar ? Es handelt sich nämlich um echte 120 Hz bei den Koreanern da kannste meckern wieviel du willst das ändert nix



So jetzt nochmal in ganz toll für dich:
Es handelt sich um ein 60Hz PLS Panel welches du selber auf 120Hz takten musst, damit es die gleiche Leistung eines solchen erbringt.
Also ist es für dich um ein 120Hz Panel.
So, man nehme eine GTX 970 und takte sie auf das Niveau einer GTX 980, damit sie die gleiche Leistung erbringt.
Also ist sie für dich dann eine GTX 980.


----------



## apap (2. Dezember 2014)

Hmm wenn es möglich wär die 970 1zu1 auf die Leistung der 980 zu bringen in allen Games, würde ich von dir mal jetzt gerne den Unterschied hören  Oder zahlst gerne 200 Euro mehr für die Karte die 980 heisst aber identische Leistung der 970 hätte ?  Kannst ja auch gleich fragen was der Unterschied zwischen 120 HZ und 120 HZ ist ... 

Zudem, ich schrieb dass die Koreaner P/L mäßig vorne liegen. Angenommen du schaffst nur 96Hz, zahlst aber immernoch weniger weil du im wichtigsten Kriterium, nämlich der Bildqualität auch punktest. Für ca 300 Euro ist das defenetiv das bessere Gesamptpaket weil es Schnelligkeit und Farbtreue besser verbindet, als ein TN.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Dezember 2014)

Ist es so schwer?
Auch wenn irgendwas die gleiche Leistung, muss es nicht das gleiche sein.
Das Ergebnis ist das gleiche,aber in einem Fall kriegst du ein auf die Gegebenheiten spezifiziertes Panel und in dem anderen Fall manipulierst du die Spezifikationen.

Und zum Thema Farbtreue von verschiedenen Panels, guck dir mal das an.


----------



## Sirthegoat (2. Dezember 2014)

Auch wenn es nicht Thema des Theads ist es gibt bereits vom Hersteller übertaktete GTX970 Modelle die es mit einer GTX980 aufnehmen können.

Aber zurück zum Thema ich gebe JoM79 da vollkommen recht es handel sich wie der Hersteller schon in der Produktbeschreibung schreibt um ein 60 Hz Panel, das dieses auch in einigen Fällen eine höhere Bildfrequenz bereitstellen kann hat nichts damit zu tun und jeder der den Bildschirm mit mehr betreibt muss sich im klaren sein das er sich damit außerhalb der Spezifikation bewegt, ein Umtausch ist somit ausgeschlossen. Das hier versucht wird dasschön zu reden ist mir unbegreiflich.


----------



## apap (2. Dezember 2014)

Nun in einigen Fällen ist schon mal der falsche Begriff, denn die besagten Koreaner sind "in der Regel" auf 90-100 Hz taktbar und nicht in einigen Fällen. Für mich unbegreifflich wie man sich bei dem positiven Resümee weiter dagegen aussprechen kann, wer aber gern draufzahlt ist selber schuld. Ich halte mich jefalls an die Massen an Berichten statt paar Meinungen... Defacto bleibt ein Koreaner mit Abstand das bessere Gesamtpaket ggübwer gleichteuren oder teureren TN Panels. Das überzeugt mich auch mehr als ein Standfuss  ... naja kann mich halt nur wiederholen aber bevorzuge das Produkt dass die wichtigsten Kriterien erfüllt und nicht nur die unwichtigen. Bin dann auch raus. 

gruß


----------



## Sirthegoat (2. Dezember 2014)

Mir geht es nicht darum mich dagegen auszusprechen mir hat nur missfallen das hier mehr oder weniger von einer Garantie bzw. 120 Hz Panels gesprochen wurde was definitiv nicht der Fall ist. Die Koreaner sind ganz klar ein Geheimtipp der allerdings auch ordentlich in die Hose gehen kann und deshalb wollte ich nur offenlegen das der Te sich mit den Vorschlägen weder sicher sein kann ein 120 Hz Monitor zu kaufen noch sich in der Garantie bewegt die soweit ich weiß sowieso nicht bei importierten Bildschirmen aus dem Asiatischen Raum vorhanden ist.


----------



## apap (2. Dezember 2014)

Der Yamakasi wird bei Ebay mit 120 HZ betitelt... und er wird bestimmt eine Warscheinlicchkeit von über 90% haben wenn man den ganzen Berichten im Net vertraut, kinderleicht ist es auch den hochzutakten... und Farbverlust soll dadurch praktisch keiner exystieren. Der Qnix wird aber ab 100Hz etwas dunkler was aber auch nicht störend auffalen soll, irrelevante Mankos wenn man so liest.
Wichtiger aber sind hier die Farben und die Qualität, es soll ein gutes LG Panel verbaut sein was auch in Aples verbaut wird. Dein "defenetiv nicht" ist zumindest bei diesem Monitor falsch, es tendiert nämlich zu sehr warscheinlich 120 Hz-fähig. Zwar kann ich es noch nicht beurteilen, aber so ein Monitor, am libsten noch in Glossy, ist mM nach für den Normalgamer die idealste Lösung wegen schönem Bild und schnell, und das noch billig. Garantie übrigens 1 Jahr, also einen kaputten kann man zurück schicken nur kommen ca 50 Euro Versand drauf. Allerdings sind die Shops dort auch kulant verkaufen die Dinger ja letztlich weltweit. Bald berichte ich mal über meinen und werde mich, sehr warscheinlich^^, freuen zu keinem blassen TN gegriffen zu haben. Sry fürs Offtropic aber der TE darf ruhig wissen was für Alternativen es zu unseren Monitormarkt gibt.


----------



## Atent123 (2. Dezember 2014)

Ich wüsste ganz gerne was der Qnix für eine sRGB Abdeckung,Reaktionszeiten und imputlag hat.
Evtl hat der sogar eine schlechtere sRGB Abdeckung wie der RoG Swift.


----------

